# F1 Racing



## zrcman (Sep 6, 2010)

Could someone tell where is the best place to buy an F1 car. Where can I get more info/rules on F1 racing. Where there tracks are in the Midwest.
Thanks


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Where at in the Mid West? We race F1 at The Gate in Brunswick Ohio. Check out 

http://www.norcarracing.com 

Not sure any LHS stock F1 stuff. The Gate can order a car for you at anytime. CRC seems to be the car of choice around here. 

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## zrcman (Sep 6, 2010)

*F1*

I live in St Louis MO


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Well never mind then... The Gate would be about a 10+ hour hike. 

Good luck finding a local track.


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

For F1 racing, the Tamiya chassis are the best by far. Parts are readily available and good quality.

You can by one at: TQ RC Racing (I've purchased many parts for my cars from them)

Tower Hobbies (some parts are more expensive than TQ, but usually get them a day or two earlier)

I know RC Tech has multiple threads about the different F1 chassis available, plenty of how-to and setup tips, plus several threads on tracks. When I raced F1, I found it to be better than HobbyTalk on this subject for the reasons, I just listed.

If you need anymore help, have questions, or just want to chat about F1 racing, PM me.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

For Midwest f1 , check out F1RCLab.com , Brad Palmer is the owner and all things F1 guru , he stocks pretty much all your f1 Rc wants and needs , and makes the best decals for f1 cars bar none , he also runs the UF1 Midwest racing series that focuses on f1 Rc racing. I believe they have a stop in the St. Louis area .


----------

